# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ديگه نميكشم...زود خسته میشم....

## Sarah B

سلام بچه ها...
مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(

----------


## N a v i d

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


یک نصفه روز، یا نهایت نهایت نهایت یک روز کامل به خودت استراحت بده و هر کاری دوست داری بکن
برو بیرون، تی وی ببین یا هر کار دیگه ای
به کنکورم فکر نکن
برمیگردی
یک روز بخ خودت استراحت بدی یک روز از دست دادی ولی اگه تمام هفته حس نداشته باشی و روزی 3-4 ساعت طفره بری تا کنکور نتنها حلت خوب نمیشه بلکه 180 ساعت یعنی حدود 6 روز از دست میدی

----------


## soheil-ss1

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


خب اینجوری به قضیه نگاه کنین:
منی که 9 ماه(صرفا برای مثال) درس خوندم الانم وضعیتم خوبه یک 2دوماه رو تحمل کنم ارزششو نداره؟! پ برا چی خوندم اصن!
یکم برنامه سبک تر تنظیم کنید تا زودتر تموم شه بره بعد که ردیف شدین ساعت مطالعه رو ببرین بالا!! 
اصلا شما که این همه زحمت کشیدین یه نگاه به* این بندازین* 
تا آخر بخونین به خودتون میاین!
دیگه چیزی نمونده که بخاین خسته بشین! دوران جمع بندیه کمتر درس بخونین خو! بیخیااال :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Orwell

سلام
یه مسافرت 2-3 روزه برین باور کنید از این رو به اون رو میشین ! شاید بگین تو این بازه مسافرت رفتن اشتباهه ولی دگرگونتون میکنه. من هروقت خسته روحی روانی میشم تنها چیزی ریکاوریم میکنه فقط مسافرته.

----------


## Ali.N

کاری و تفریحی که دوس دارن انجام بدین البته برای چند روز به صورتی که خیلی از دروس دور نیوفتید
مثلا من از بازی کامپیوتری لذت میبرم
بعد از اون خودتون و قانع کین که تفریحتونو کردن حالا موقع ادامه کاره :Yahoo (76):

----------


## niـhan

به نظرم برو به یه کتابخونه عمومی تلاش بچه ها رو میبینی توهم انگیزه پیدا میکنی

----------


## Hellion

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


سعی کنید درس ها رو بخش بخش تو روز تقسیم کنین و اونارو مطالعه کنین تا خسته نشین ... 
یه سوال قبلنا شبا تا دیر وقت درس میخوندی ؟

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


سلام دوست عزیز...
حیف نیست واقعا ... این همه راهی که اومدین کم نیست ها
شما اگه تو تمام عمرتون هم خرخون بودین به دردتون نمیخوره اصل این دو ماه با قی موندست...
اولا که اصلا عجیب نیست که شما خسته اید....همه خسته ان...حتی خسته تر از شما
اول باید ببینید قبلا هم اینطوری بودید یا نه
ولی خب تو مواردی که من بین دوستام باهاشون مواجه میشم چند مورد خیلی محسوسه:
1-خستگی....یعنی پدر آدمو درمیاره البته این خستگی یک خستگی نسبتا کاذب هست که اونم دلایل زیادی داره
2- نبود انگیزه...نبودن انگیزه فقط یه معنی میده= فاجعه...شما اگه انگیزه نداشته باشید سوخت مورد نظر برای رسیدن به
اهدافتون تامین نمیشه و طبیعیه که کم میارین
3-استرس:شاید فکر کنین این یه مورد رو ندارین...اگه احساس کردین استرس ندارین مطمئن باشید استرستون در حد خطرناکی بالاست
داشتن استرس از یک کوه نوردی طولانی هم خسته کننده تره...چون تمام سیستم های عصبی انسان رو فلج میکنه و خود به خود باعث
بروز موارد بالا میشه
4- ترس از شکست در ضمیر ناخود اگاه...به یاد داشته باشید هیچ عاملی برای شکست خوردن شما وجود نداره غیر از خودتون
و 5- تغذیه: دو تا حالت بیشتر نداره یا تغذیه نامناسب باعث بروز موارد بالا میشه یا موارد بالا باعث عدم تغذیه درست میشن
در هر صورت باید بدونین که یکی از مهمترین وشاید مهمترین عامل در نداشتن انرژی همین تغذیه است
مطمئن باشید که خیلی ازافراد تغذیه شون افتضاست وشاید با در نظر گرفتن همین یک مورد زیرو رو شن
شما ممکن یک چند یا همه ی موارد بالارو داشته باشین یا مواردی غیر از این رو که همشونم راه دارن
دلیل نمیشه از هدفتون چشم پوشی کنین اصلا یعنی چی این حرفا...
یادتون باشه اگه خستگیتون به دلیل مسائل فیزیولوژیک باشه تغذیه عامل اصلیشه
اما اگه نشات گرفته از مسائل ذهنی و روحی باشه موارد1تا4 دلایل اصلیشن
پس به جای تحلیل کردن و زوم کردن روی مشکل به راه حلش فکر کنین
مشکلات نیومدن که بمونن اومدن که ما حالشونو بگیریم 
بد نیست به تایپیک زیر هم یه سر بزنین
تصاویر فول انگیزشی کنکوری

----------


## JoKeR

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(



من نمیدونم چطوری باید مشکل شما رو حل کرد ولی میتونم پیش بینی کنم که اگه به خودتون نیاید رقیباتون رتبه به رتبه ازتون جلو میزنن ... زحمت این چند سالتون بهدر میره و نهایتا دچار سرخوردگی و یاس میشید
ولی نه ... اگر تونستین به خودتون کمک کنید و از این حالت پریشانی بیرون بیاید نتایج درخشانی رو میشه دید ....

فرق شما با رتبه 1 کنکور نه در هوش و نه در استعداده ... فرقتون اینکه اون بلده چطور این حالات رو کنترل کنه ... هر 5 روزی که استراحت میکنید اون در حال درس خوندنه ... از نظر من استعداد و هوش و اینا تعیین کننده نیستن ... تلاش و زمان سنجی کلید موفقیتن ....

کسی نمیتونه بهتون کمک کنه غیر از خودتون ... یکم تامل کنید مشکل رو پیدا کنید ... وقت اندک است ای همسفر

----------


## rezagmi

اتفاقا منم از اول اولش خر نخون بودم!!!!!
امسال با روزی 2 ساعت شروع کردم و این هفته رسیدم به روزی 9.5 ساعت
هر روز  همه درسها تو برنامه ام هستن
مثلا دو ساعت زیست میخونم یه ساعت ادبیات 40 دقیقه عربی نیم ساعت زبان انگلیسی 90دقیقه ریاضی 90 دقیقه فیزیک 100دقیقه شیمی :Yahoo (99): 
تا آخر هفته بعد برسونم به روزی 12 ساعت عالی میشه :Yahoo (117): :yahoo (3):
شما هم ب خودت تلقین نکن
همه خسته شدن
ولی چاره ای نیست
باید رفت
موندن آدم رو خسته میکنه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## eskalis

> من نمیدونم چطوری باید مشکل شما رو حل کرد ولی میتونم پیش بینی کنم که اگه به خودتون نیاید رقیباتون رتبه به رتبه ازتون جلو میزنن ... زحمت این چند سالتون بهدر میره و نهایتا دچار سرخوردگی و یاس میشید
> ولی نه ... اگر تونستین به خودتون کمک کنید و از این حالت پریشانی بیرون بیاید نتایج درخشانی رو میشه دید ....
> 
> فرق شما با رتبه 1 کنکور نه در هوش و نه در استعداده ... فرقتون اینکه اون بلده چطور این حالات رو کنترل کنه ... هر 5 روزی که استراحت میکنید اون در حال درس خوندنه ... از نظر من استعداد و هوش و اینا تعیین کننده نیستن ... تلاش و زمان سنجی کلید موفقیتن ....
> 
> کسی نمیتونه بهتون کمک کنه غیر از خودتون ... یکم تامل کنید مشکل رو پیدا کنید ... وقت اندک است ای همسفر



یعنی اتیشم دادی  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Sarah B

> من نمیدونم چطوری باید مشکل شما رو حل کرد ولی میتونم پیش بینی کنم که اگه به خودتون نیاید رقیباتون رتبه به رتبه ازتون جلو میزنن ... زحمت این چند سالتون بهدر میره و نهایتا دچار سرخوردگی و یاس میشید
> ولی نه ... اگر تونستین به خودتون کمک کنید و از این حالت پریشانی بیرون بیاید نتایج درخشانی رو میشه دید ....
> 
> فرق شما با رتبه 1 کنکور نه در هوش و نه در استعداده ... فرقتون اینکه اون بلده چطور این حالات رو کنترل کنه ... هر 5 روزی که استراحت میکنید اون در حال درس خوندنه ... از نظر من استعداد و هوش و اینا تعیین کننده نیستن ... تلاش و زمان سنجی کلید موفقیتن ....
> 
> کسی نمیتونه بهتون کمک کنه غیر از خودتون ... یکم تامل کنید مشکل رو پیدا کنید ... وقت اندک است ای همسفر


خيلي ممنونم! واقعا حرفاتون منو به خودش آورد!!! خيلي حرفاتون كمكم كرد ممنون

----------


## Sarah B

> اتفاقا منم از اول اولش خر نخون بودم!!!!!
> امسال با روزی 2 ساعت شروع کردم و این هفته رسیدم به روزی 9.5 ساعت
> هر روز  همه درسها تو برنامه ام هستن
> مثلا دو ساعت زیست میخونم یه ساعت ادبیات 40 دقیقه عربی نیم ساعت زبان انگلیسی 90دقیقه ریاضی 90 دقیقه فیزیک 100دقیقه شیمی
> تا آخر هفته بعد برسونم به روزی 12 ساعت عالی میشه:yahoo (3):
> شما هم ب خودت تلقین نکن
> همه خسته شدن
> ولی چاره ای نیست
> باید رفت
> موندن آدم رو خسته میکنه


ممنون! اتفاقا من اگه هروز همه درسا رو بخونم خيلي خسته ميشم! :-)

----------


## Sarah B

> سعی کنید درس ها رو بخش بخش تو روز تقسیم کنین و اونارو مطالعه کنین تا خسته نشین ... 
> یه سوال قبلنا شبا تا دیر وقت درس میخوندی ؟


نه اصلا!!! هميشه تا از مدرسه ميومدم ميدرسيدم اما حالا.... :-(

----------


## Sarah B

> خب اینجوری به قضیه نگاه کنین:
> منی که 9 ماه(صرفا برای مثال) درس خوندم الانم وضعیتم خوبه یک 2دوماه رو تحمل کنم ارزششو نداره؟! پ برا چی خوندم اصن!
> یکم برنامه سبک تر تنظیم کنید تا زودتر تموم شه بره بعد که ردیف شدین ساعت مطالعه رو ببرین بالا!! 
> اصلا شما که این همه زحمت کشیدین یه نگاه به* این بندازین* 
> تا آخر بخونین به خودتون میاین!
> دیگه چیزی نمونده که بخاین خسته بشین! دوران جمع بندیه کمتر درس بخونین خو! بیخیااال


اخه بدبختي اونه كه اون قده درسا زيادن كه ادم اصلا نميتونه برنامه سبك بزاره!!!! :-(

----------


## amitris

عزیزم
الان پس نکش تو رو خدا
این چیزیه که خیلی ها انجام میدن و ضررش وحشتناکه
اگه فکر میکنی خسته شدی و نمیکشی یک یا دو روز تعطیل کن
برو اون دو روز رو بگرد
با دوستات خوش باش 
برو استخر 
برو پارک
اما بعد با اقتدار برگرد و ادامه بده
یک ماه و نیم مونده این یک ماه و نیم نتیجه ده سال عمرت رو داره
به هیچ وجه به هیچ وجه به هیچ وجه پس نکش سخته اما به خدا به آخر کارش می ارزه

نیازی نیست همه درسها رو بخونی همونی که میخونی رو درست بخون خودتو توی فشار نگذار نتیجه چند ماه زحمتت به همین چند هفتس خرابش نکنیا

----------


## Hellion

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


یه دو ماه سختیا رو تحمل کن .. یه عمر آسوده و راحت شو ... بهترین ها تو این دو ماه واسه خودت بساز ... ایشالله له هدفت برسی هم تو هم بچه های گل انجمن

----------


## alireza-shabani

ببینید دلیل این اتفاق کمرنگ شدن هدف هاتونه
شما انگیزتون رو مقداری از دست دادید، بخاطر همین احساس خستگی میکنید
شما باید هدف هاتون رو باز مرور کنید. دوباره بازسازیشون کنین برای خودتون
" شما هیچ روزی رو نباید استراحت مطلق کنید و ساعت مطالعتون رو صفر کنید"
هدف هایی که دارید رو سعی کنید مکتوب کنید و بیشتر بهشون فکر کنید
شما به سرعت باز میتونید اوج بگیرید
اگر میخواید بیشتر درباره وضعیتتون بدونید و راهنمایی های مفید تری بشید و روحیه بیشتری بگیری و با مشاور در اینباره صحبت کنید، به سایتی که توی امضای بنده هست مراجعه کنید و به شماره هایی که اونجا هست پیامک بزنید و سوالتون رو بپرسید

----------


## Hellion

> ببینید دلیل این اتفاق کمرنگ شدن هدف هاتونه
> شما انگیزتون رو مقداری از دست دادید، بخاطر همین احساس خستگی میکنید
> شما باید هدف هاتون رو باز مرور کنید. دوباره بازسازیشون کنین برای خودتون
> " شما هیچ روزی رو نباید استراحت مطلق کنید و ساعت مطالعتون رو صفر کنید"
> هدف هایی که دارید رو سعی کنید مکتوب کنید و بیشتر بهشون فکر کنید
> شما به سرعت باز میتونید اوج بگیرید
> اگر میخواید بیشتر درباره وضعیتتون بدونید و راهنمایی های مفید تری بشید و روحیه بیشتری بگیری و با مشاور در اینباره صحبت کنید، به سایتی که توی امضای بنده هست مراجعه کنید و به شماره هایی که اونجا هست پیامک بزنید و سوالتون رو بپرسید


دوست گلم اومدی راهنمایی کنی یا تبلیغ کنی واسه خودت .. چن تا تاپیک دیگه هم گفته بودی بزنگید و اینا ...شاگردو راهنمایی میکنین صادقانه راهنمایی کنین دیگه بزنگ و اس بده چیه حداقل این دو ماه حساس به فکر پولتون نباشین ...

----------


## alireza-shabani

> دوست گلم اومدی راهنمایی کنی یا تبلیغ کنی واسه خودت .. چن تا تاپیک دیگه هم گفته بودی بزنگید و اینا ...شاگردو راهنمایی میکنین صادقانه راهنمایی کنین دیگه بزنگ و اس بده چیه حداقل این دو ماه حساس به فکر پولتون نباشین ...


دوست عزیز شما پیامک دادی و مشاوره نگرفتی و کسی پولی ازتون گرفته؟؟؟
وقتی از چیزی اطلاعی ندارید، لطفا اینجوری نظر ندید
بعدشم شما توی راهنمایی های من دروغی دیدین که میگین صادقانه راهنمایی کنین؟؟

----------


## Sarah B

> عزیزم
> الان پس نکش تو رو خدا
> این چیزیه که خیلی ها انجام میدن و ضررش وحشتناکه
> اگه فکر میکنی خسته شدی و نمیکشی یک یا دو روز تعطیل کن
> برو اون دو روز رو بگرد
> با دوستات خوش باش 
> برو استخر 
> برو پارک
> اما بعد با اقتدار برگرد و ادامه بده
> ...


مرسي آبجي خيلي بهم انرژي دادي :-)

----------


## Hellion

> دوست عزیز شما پیامک دادی و مشاوره نگرفتی و کسی پولی ازتون گرفته؟؟؟
> وقتی از چیزی اطلاعی ندارید، لطفا اینجوری نظر ندید
> بعدشم شما توی راهنمایی های من دروغی دیدین که میگین صادقانه راهنمایی کنین؟؟


اتفاقا راهنمایی هاتون خیلی خوبن و مفید هم هست ولی اینی که آخرش مینویسین بیاین پیامک بدین و زنگ بزنین و اینا تبلیغه .. اگه راهنمایی میکنین راهنمایی کنین ولی چرا تبلیغ میکنین .. نه من نه پول مشاور میدم نه مشاور دارم مشاورام دوستامن که بهم انرژی میدن ... به هر حال بازم واسه راهنمایی هاتون ممنون ولی تبلیغ نکنین ...

----------


## alireza-shabani

> اتفاقا راهنمایی هاتون خیلی خوبن و مفید هم هست ولی اینی که آخرش مینویسین بیاین پیامک بدین و زنگ بزنین و اینا تبلیغه .. اگه راهنمایی میکنین راهنمایی کنین ولی چرا تبلیغ میکنین .. نه من نه پول مشاور میدم نه مشاور دارم مشاورام دوستامن که بهم انرژی میدن ... به هر حال بازم واسه راهنمایی هاتون ممنون ولی تبلیغ نکنین ...


دوست عزیز اسم اینارو نمیشه تبلیغ گذاشت
من تمام وقتم رو که توی این سایت نیستم. دوستان میتونن در صورتی که سوالی براشون پیش اومد با پیامک بپرسن
و قرار نیست برای هر کاری پولی گرفته بشه!!!
دوست من همه چیز پول نیست

----------


## Hellion

> دوست عزیز اسم اینارو نمیشه تبلیغ گذاشت
> من تمام وقتم رو که توی این سایت نیستم. دوستان میتونن در صورتی که سوالی براشون پیش اومد با پیامک بپرسن
> و قرار نیست برای هر کاری پولی گرفته بشه!!!
> دوست من همه چیز پول نیست


خوبه که خودتون این حرفو زدید امیدوارم که در واقع هم اینطوری باشه ... ایشون تاپیک زدن که دوستان جواب بدن و بهش انرژی بدن و شمام به اندازه خوب  و مفید جوابشو دادید دیگه فک نکنم نیازی به پیامک داشته باشه ...

----------


## alireza-shabani

> خوبه که خودتون این حرفو زدید امیدوارم که در واقع هم اینطوری باشه ... ایشون تاپیک زدن که دوستان جواب بدن و بهش انرژی بدن و شمام به اندازه خوب  و مفید جوابشو دادید دیگه فک نکنم نیازی به پیامک داشته باشه ...


در مواقعی آدم نیاز داره مستقیم با یه مشاور صحبت کنه و نمیخواد توی این سایت و ... بیاد
شاید تا حالا این وضعیت برای شما پیش نیومده باشه. به سال کنکور که برسید این وضعیت زیاد براتون پیش میاد
در لحظه آدم نیاز به صحبت و روحیه گرفتن داره

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


سلام عزیزم..مشکل تو ناامیدیه...
با ناامیدیت بجنگ ...فرض کن تا حالا هیچی نخوندی و تازه میخوای شروع داشته باشی...اگر به خودت بقبولونی که تازه شروع کردی،ادامه واست عادی میشه

----------


## Hellion

> در مواقعی آدم نیاز داره مستقیم با یه مشاور صحبت کنه و نمیخواد توی این سایت و ... بیاد
> شاید تا حالا این وضعیت برای شما پیش نیومده باشه. به سال کنکور که برسید این وضعیت زیاد براتون پیش میاد
> در لحظه آدم نیاز به صحبت و روحیه گرفتن داره


ولی ایشون نگفتن که میخواد  مستقیم با یه مشاور در ارتباط باشه . .فقط خواسته یه راهنمایی بهش کنیم و بس .. اگرم مشاور میخوان خودشون تصمیم میگیرن .. شما این اولین تاپیک نیست که دارین این حرفو میزنین اگرمیخواین تبلیغ کنین میتونین مثه مشاورای دیگه درخواست تبلیغ کنین از سایت .. موفق باشید

----------


## سلسبیل

امیدوارم همه شما موفق شین .  ( از ته قلب آرزو می کنم )   واقعا روزهای بسیاری سختیه بخدا ...
ان شالله هرچه زودتر تموم بشن

  هر شب کابوس کتاب و کنکور و درس می بینم . منم خیلی خسته شدم . اتفاقا همین الان خواستم برم نماز   بخونم یخ خوره اشک بریزم . راحت شم . ولی گفتم بزار یه خورده بیام انجمن بعد برم .   راستی خواب مجانب ها رو دیدم . فکر کنم بیاد خوب بخونیدیش .

التماس دعا . می خوام امشب همتون رو دعا کنم . همه .. هر کی رو که میشناسم  ...... :Yahoo (90):  

من رو هم با نام سلسبیل تو نماز دعا کنید . حتما .

----------


## masood2013

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


مشکل از شما نیست، هوای بهار اینجوریه، همه خوابشون میاد، شما هم به همین درد گرفتار شدید، بعد از کنکور که بهار تموم شد، این وضعیت برطرف میشه، نگران نباشید. :yahoo (4):

----------


## Sarah B

> ولی ایشون نگفتن که میخواد  مستقیم با یه مشاور در ارتباط باشه . .فقط خواسته یه راهنمایی بهش کنیم و بس .. اگرم مشاور میخوان خودشون تصمیم میگیرن .. شما این اولین تاپیک نیست که دارین این حرفو میزنین اگرمیخواین تبلیغ کنین میتونین مثه مشاورای دیگه درخواست تبلیغ کنین از سایت .. موفق باشید


أي بابا! بيخيال تو هم داداش!!! حالا بزار بخواد تبليغ كنه گناه كه نكرده بدبخت!

----------


## Sarah B

> امیدوارم همه شما موفق شین .  ( از ته قلب آرزو می کنم )   واقعا روزهای بسیاری سختیه بخدا ...
> ان شالله هرچه زودتر تموم بشن
> 
>   هر شب کابوس کتاب و کنکور و درس می بینم . منم خیلی خسته شدم . اتفاقا همین الان خواستم برم نماز   بخونم یخ خوره اشک بریزم . راحت شم . ولی گفتم بزار یه خورده بیام انجمن بعد برم .   راستی خواب مجانب ها رو دیدم . فکر کنم بیاد خوب بخونیدیش .
> 
> التماس دعا . می خوام امشب همتون رو دعا کنم . همه .. هر کی رو که میشناسم  ...... 
> 
> من رو هم با نام سلسبیل تو نماز دعا کنید . حتما .


ايشالاااااا ما هم واست دعا ميكنيم :-)

----------


## Sarah B

بچه ها خيلي سخته ديگه كي تموم ميشه. خدا؟
ميخوام گريه كنم دارم با زوووود و فشار و بدبختي ميخونم 
شمام اينجورين؟؟ :-(
ولي خوبيش اينه كه زود ميگذره ولي اين يكي دو ماه آخر انگار صد سال داره طول ميكشه ببخشيد روحيتونو خراب كردم خيلي دارم سختي ميكشم!!! هههه

----------


## h@m!d reza

واس دقيقا برعكس ،  كاش يه زره ديگ وقت ميدادن بخونيم.....عقبم هنوز :yahoo (19):

----------


## amitris

> بچه ها خيلي سخته ديگه كي تموم ميشه. خدا؟
> ميخوام گريه كنم دارم با زوووود و فشار و بدبختي ميخونم 
> شمام اينجورين؟؟ :-(
> ولي خوبيش اينه كه زود ميگذره ولي اين يكي دو ماه آخر انگار صد سال داره طول ميكشه ببخشيد روحيتونو خراب كردم خيلي دارم سختي ميكشم!!! هههه


ببین گلم
رک بگم
اگه بشینی هی زل بزنی به ساعت که کی تموم میشه اون زمان کندتر و کندتر میگذره
چه خبرته
گریه نداره به خدا این حس برای همه کنکوری ها بوده و هس
تازه الان که قبولی کنکور خیلی راحت تر از ده سال قبله
یه نفس عمیق بکش قبلا هم گفتم شما یکی دو روز استراحت لازم داری
و اینقدر هم روز شمار ننداز فقط اعصاب خودت رو خورد میکنی
زمانش میرسه و امسال اتفاقا از هر سال زودتر شروع میشه
تو هم امتحانت رو میدی و انشالله که نتایجت هم عالی میشه
ته دل خودتو خالی نکن

----------


## soheil-ss1

شما اشتراک اینترنتتو بده جمع کنند حالت خوب میشه!

----------


## Sarah B

> شما اشتراک اینترنتتو بده جمع کنند حالت خوب میشه!


يعني كاااااملا موافقم!

----------


## amirbay

> سلام بچه ها...
> مدتيه كه وقتي يه ساعت يه درسيو ميخونم احساس ميكنم مغزم ديگه نميكشه و الان از شدت خستگي منفجر ميشه.... 
> ديگه نميتونم اون جوري كه بايد درس بخونم! خييييليييييي زود خسته ميشم!
> احساس ميكنم از نظر روحي رواني خيلي خسته م... حتما ميگين خوب چند روز استراحت كن! من بين دو هفته ي آزمون تا پنج روزي استراحت ميكنم! من از بچگي خيييلي خر خون بودم و تو اين سالاي أخير خيلي به خودم فسار آوردم و حالا تو اين دو ماه آخر واااااقعا احساس خستگي شديدي ميكنم و اصلا نميتونم خوب درس بخونم! به نظرتون چيكار كنم؟ بيش از حد از درس زده و خسته شدم!!! :-(
> خواهش ميكنم راهنماييم كنين :-(


این تنها مشکل تو نیست 

مشکل همه ی کنکوریاست .معمولا بعد عید همه وا میرن . این در صورتیه که این 40 .50 روز مونده تا کنکور روزای سرنوشته 

حالا به هر دلیلی که هست (قسمت عمدش از نظر من آب و هواست ) دیگه درس نمیخونن .

اگه شما برنامه درستی داشتید هیچوقت به این مشکل بر نمیخوردید 

آدم وقتی از درس خسته میشه که یا خواب یا تغذیه درست نداشته باشه یا اینکه چشاش ضعیف شده باشه 

اگه شما در شبانه روز شش تا هشت ساعت بخوابید این دیگه این مشکلو ندارید 

مسئله بعدی تغذیه مناسبه 
تغذیه ای مخصوص کنکوری ها
به لینک بالا برید مشکل تغذیتون هم حل میشه 
--------------
اینکه چند روز درس رو ول کنید تو این چند روز مونده نتا کنکوووور اشتباه  خیلی خیلی بزرگیه 
همین استراحت چند روزه ممکنه دیگه شما نتونید به شرایط آرمانی و قبلی خودتون برگردید 
اگه میخواید استراحت کنید مشکلی نیست ولی کنارش حتما باید مطالعه هم باشه 
یعنی اگه شما روزی 8 ساعت مطالعه دارید به 5یا 4 ساعت برسونیدش .

----------

